# سؤال عن أسعار....



## ســــعود (28 يونيو 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ... أشلونكم شباب أنا ماني مطول عليكم لكن عند سؤال بسيط عن أسعار الأجهزة Ndt المستخدمة في ال insepction ياليت تفيدوني لأني تعبت صراحة وأنا أدور وأبحث... _
_ولكم جزيل الشكر ..._
_أخوكم المهندس سعود_


----------

